# Cable With Volume Control



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Taylor** V-Cable Guitar Cable With Built-In Volume Control **25 FT

*I had never seen one of these before and thought it was a great idea. Your thoughts?

The Taylor V-Cable is a quarter-inch cable with a built-in master volume control. Perfect for acoustic-electric guitars that are designed without tone or volume knobs, the V-Cable gives players a volume control where it plugs into the guitar, putting volume control at every player's fingertips any time they plug in.











[video=youtube;ouPVAHA9BeY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouPVAHA9BeY[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hands free..volume pedal


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Paying extra to add moving parts to the least reliable and most disposable part of my signal chain? Unlikely.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

bw66 said:


> Paying extra to add moving parts to the least reliable and most disposable part of my signal chain? Unlikely.



I agree completly with with this statement. It may work well for some, but if I needed that functionality I would use a volume pedal.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I say Nay Wilbur


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Hands free..volume pedal


Yes, this makes more sense. After all, how often are you going to change the volume of your acoustic?


----------

